# Custom Rainforest background.



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya Guys & Gals,

It's been a while but i've been really busy!!. A customer has asked me to do two custom backgrounds for him.

One will be a desert theme for beardies and the other background is a rainforest theme for some anoles but made to look like the inside of a cave looking out.

So anyway I made a start on the rainforest background project.

The customer bought a background that he wanted inside the viv with my custom background around it. 










He also wanted custom made slots for his food bowls to go in.









And also wanted custom made slots for his digital meters to go into.


















































Then to give it a bumpy rocky effect I used tile grout but with some fine gravel mixed in.


























Another custom slot for a food dish.









This is what it looks like when it's dry! I then go over the whole background with some smooth watered down grout.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

And con't.....

This is what it looks like when you brush over the whole thing with smoothed down grout.









Decided I was'nt finished with the right side.










Anway it took about 3 brushed on layers of smooth grout to get it the way I wanted it to look. Once dried I painted on a base coat charcoal grey and left my husband "The airbrush artist" to work his magic 

Once dried I used PVA glue to sprinkle on some fake moss (yes games workshop LOL).

Still all needs varnishing and holes made for cables and then decorating with vines and plants.

But here ya go!!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

:no1:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

interesting consepct and a good looking viv


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks mate! This is what the customer wanted and he very pleased with the pics I sent him. Just need to paint the bowls to match the viv and varnished the whole background.

The viv is being collected on thursday :blush:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

awesome:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Thanks mate! This is what the customer wanted and he very pleased with the pics I sent him. Just need to paint the bowls to match the viv and varnished the whole background.
> 
> The viv is being collected on thursday :blush:


seems a stange request you would think they would want a forest with a cave :lol2:not a cave with a forest


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

like the idea of the added depth to project. shame you could not re-arrange vents then left the "forest" intact. nice work work on the interior too. well done.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

sambridge15 said:


> seems a stange request you would think they would want a forest with a cave :lol2:not a cave with a forest


I know mate, He originally wanted me to paint him a sky on the roof of the viv but with that gloss paper background it would'nt have worked?? And he was dead set on having that background inside the viv??

He did'nt want the top left plain (beech wood) so the only thing I could think of was making the top the same colour as the rock walls so it looks like a cave with a large opening looking outside.

I did'nt know what else to do?? And he seems to like this idea. I don't like working with paper backgrounds as it's not easy especially when you have to work around it creating your own background effect.

Anyway he wants the same done on the beardies viv but with a grand canion background and a red/orangy rock theme around it and blue painted on the roof. He wanted clouds too but again theres no clouds on the canion background so would look weird?? But so far i've colour matched the blue on the canion background to the blue of the roof and left the clouds out.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm your number one fan :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

boabloketony said:


> I'm your number one fan :no1:


Awww Thanks Tony!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Fake moss. I actually dig it.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok guys it's all finished!! The customer came to collect it last thursday and he loves it, really pleased.

















This is with the UV off and blue heat bulb on.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

OK! I have now started on background project no.2 on a 4x2x2 viv for two beardies. The customer wanted a desert/grand canyon background so will start another thread very soon with photos. : victory:


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Can I ask what you use to varnish after you've grouted?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

River Zora said:


> Can I ask what you use to varnish after you've grouted?


Hiya hun,

I used rattle can matt lacquer for this one as it needs to be completely sealed due to high humidity. The smell takes a couple of days to go but works fine.

For dry enclosures I use polyvine varnish. And this is what I use 95% of the time when making a background. It ends up rock hard after a 3-4 coats.

You can also use yatch varnish! just remember! Apply thin coats with a 12 hour gap!. Most RFUK'ers use this varnish.


----------



## anna2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

how much would you charge to do the inside of a viv ? ive been trying to do my own backrounds for ages and finally just give up because i really cant get it the way i want it or the colour i want it it drives me up the wall or maybe make the backgrounds and then send then so i could fit them?
of course i would pay for you to make them and the postage charges


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

anna2008 said:


> how much would you charge to do the inside of a viv ? ive been trying to do my own backrounds for ages and finally just give up because i really cant get it the way i want it or the colour i want it it drives me up the wall or maybe make the backgrounds and then send then so i could fit them?
> of course i would pay for you to make them and the postage charges


Gonna pm you Anna :2thumb:


----------



## jutty_D (Jan 7, 2011)

what materials do you use to make this?


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, this vivarium is now up for sale, take a look in the classified section, or following this link to the thread if you are interested.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/816822-custom-background-2-x-2-a.html


----------

